# Baby with broken leg



## Zummerol (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi all. So I got a call from a farmer yesterday asking if I wanted another baby goat... I have 2 already from him that the mama's rejected. This little boy was butted really hard and his back leg was broken at the knee... I went off and collected him he is about 2 to 3 weeks old so bottle feeding is going to be a challenge... sorted his leg out and tried to get him cleaned up as he was not very clean... the problem is he appears quite bloated... his bones on his bum and back are quite prominent in the sense I can really feel them but cant see them due to long hair but his belly looks quite distended... any advice? Not sure if it is bloat or worms or something else... he has not as yet drunk any milk but is drinking water from his water bowl but his little tummy is very noisy...


----------



## Baymule (Jul 8, 2021)

Give him some baking soda for bloat. Did you set his leg?


----------



## Zummerol (Jul 8, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Give him some baking soda for bloat. Did you set his leg?


Ok will do thank you. How much do I give him?... yes I did set his leg... was taught by a very old farm worker here in sa years ago... that man had so much knowledge and alot of what I know now I learned from Tom...


----------



## Baymule (Jul 8, 2021)

When I put my sheep on fresh spring grass I let them have baking soda free choice. For a baby like that, you might mix it with a little Karo syrup, give about a teaspoon to start with.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 8, 2021)

When you say he was not very clean...you mean he had/has diarrhea?


----------



## Finnie (Jul 13, 2021)

How is your baby goat doing now?


----------



## Zummerol (Jul 14, 2021)

Ok so it has been a week that I have had this little man... and it would appear that he was suffering from malnutrition. Momma had obviously stopped feeding him quite a while ago and the farmer had not realised this... so after much fighting I realised he would not take the bottle at all but was quite happy to eat and drink... so bought him pellets that could be fed ad lib and he has been eating merrily away... he also gets teff and oathay as well so just keeping an eye on him but he looks sprightly enough...


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 14, 2021)

Glad to hear he is recovering well from his rough start!


----------



## Zummerol (Jul 14, 2021)

A quick question... can cut out hay cause bloat in goats?


----------



## Zummerol (Jul 14, 2021)

Oops oat hay


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 14, 2021)

Zummerol said:


> A quick question... can cut out hay cause bloat in goats?


It is not a legume so I would not think so. Who is bloating?


----------



## Zummerol (Jul 14, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> It is not a legume so I would not think so. Who is bloating?


I got back from fetching feed and the little man with the broken leg had a bloated belly again so did the little girl with him... she has never had a bloated belly before... just trying to rule out what could have caused it..  I did not feed them this morning bunny did and I'm trying to figure out what caused it... they not on grass they in a stall on teff so I can only put it down to the oat hay...any help would be great....


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 14, 2021)

Any sudden change in diet can cause bloat. So if he was mainly eating say teff by his own free choice then decided he wanted all oat hay or vice vera that can cause it. If he decided he wanted all pellets today instead of hay that can cause it too. Goat will follow what other goats do so that could be the cause of the bloat. IF it is mild bloat you can just give them some baking soda in a dish or baking soda mixed with water in a drench.

Honestly not sure what else could have caused it from the set up you have.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 14, 2021)

I have syringed peanut oil (lots of it) into many blouted goats to help break down the gas, massaged the tummy while goats front legs are on your lap ( so goat is stretched out)  up them ,  then get them moving or running to pass the gas...many vegetable  oils will also work, also baking soda, ...got to get that gas out....somebody  will give you more advice, but in a pinch this has worked for me...good luck with your kids, and see if you can find out if they possibly  ate chicken feed, cracked corn or something  else to cause the problem .


----------

